# Rip zeeky



## wayakinwolf (Oct 6, 2006)

Belated RIP to Zeeky my special iguana. Goodbye old friend miss ya terribly loved you so much it hurt.












Sadly pts to save suffering due to throat cancer, he was just 15 yrs old & healthy.
The vet said it wouldn`t have shown up & it was a very aggressive form of cancer which literally starts & then kills within a three week period. There were no previous signs until we found him collapsed in the bottom of his viv one night & he was pure white in colour which is shock, 
Immediately thought he might have hurt himself so checked him out as he was stone cold, & dehydrated so straight into a warm critical care formula bath for half an hour after which he coloured back up & brightened up a lot, that was on the friday night.
On sat morning he was still quite bright & had drunk some water with critical care in it so was a lot more rehydrated. Offered some leafy food on sat after noon which he ate & seemed to buck up a bit more, he even ate some cooked mashed butternut squash & some pear mashed up plus some more greens. Sunday morning he was a bit the worse for wear so gave some more critical care & left till sun eve, he had bucked up again by then, but wasn`t managing to eat so checked his mouth & found a huge lump which at first i thought was mouth rot, so checked that & realised it was attatched to his tongue, so rang vet who couldn`t see him till monday night, so arranged for him to be pts. When we brought him home to bury him you could then see all down his throat was just nothing but white coloured tunour, tbh it`s a wonder how he even ate what he did over the weekend.


----------



## spudfarrar (Nov 14, 2012)

wayakinwolf said:


> Belated RIP to Zeeky my special iguana. Goodbye old friend miss ya terribly loved you so much it hurt.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Very sorry for your loss


----------

